# Niche Zero £499 Vs Espresso grinder + Filter Grinder



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey Coffee Forumers

I'm looking for some advice on grinder setups. I'm currently looking at the Niche Zero which from what I understand is an espresso grinder that can also do filter aswell and can dial in-between with little hassle. Before I take the plunge I just wanted to get some feedback on whether this machine is more of a jack of all trades type machine, and if I should rather go with a specialised espresso grinder + filter grinder that would yield better results taste wise e.g. a Sette 270 and a Comandante and would come out around the same price (£70 more)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

For £500 you won't get a better grinder than the Niche and you certainly won't get 2 grinders for £500 that come anywhere near.


----------



## veganwithabeef (Oct 11, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> For £500 you won't get a better grinder than the Niche and you certainly won't get 2 grinders for £500 that come anywhere near.


Thanks that's good to hear

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

